# Olympics 2010



## Monica (Oct 11, 2006)

Does anyone have any info on trading into Whistler during the 2010 Olympics if using a super-hot trader?  Or do you think most people will rent out their units privately?  Or is it too early to get a feel for any of this?


----------



## Dave M (Oct 11, 2006)

My guess is that there will be zero weeks available for exchange. There might be someone who gets lucky, but it's a real long shot.

Suppose you were an owner. If you wanted to go to the Olympics, you have a place to stay. Otherwise, why not rent it for (pick a number) $5,000-$6,000? You can pocket a hefty portion of that and, with the remainder, rent just about any place in the world that you might have exchanged into.


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 11, 2006)

As an owner of 2 weeks in whistler, we will either use or rent our weeks. (Probably use them.) We will not be exchanging them under any conditions.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 11, 2006)

I own 3 Condo Hotels (Delta) in Whistler and 100% of the rooms are already booked by the IOC, International Olympic Commitee at fixed rates. Obviously, as part of the contract at getting the Olympics, they want to assure of hotels for the athletes and workers. 

You might be surprised that there may be NO availability, even for owners.


----------



## Monica (Oct 12, 2006)

Thank you for the replies.  I'll just keep my red-hot trader and use it!  Thanks again.


----------

